# Letzter tag - schuhe ab 1 euro !



## Ketama (18. Januar 2012)

Wir hauen nach und nach alle unsere Restposten bei Ebay raus ! 

Alles ab 1 Euro ... 

Heute SYKUM 

hier der Link zu den Auktionen ... 

http://www.ebay.de/sch/mega-ausverk..._trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## Ketama (19. Januar 2012)

Angebote enden heute ab 18.00 Uhr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

